# J. Haydn - Op. 77 & Op. 103 sets



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hello all,

I've recently purchased the Buchberger set and am very happy with their interpretation - both sprightly and extremely well coordinated. Which other sets do you know? I was thinking of trying out the Takacs but went for the Buchberger because of the slightly better price and the inclusion of the string quartet version of the Seven Last Words.

Feedback very welcome ,
HBC.


----------



## Mandryka

There's an outastanding op 77/1 from the Pro Arte, and a superb op 77/2 from the Vegh Quartet on Orfeo. For a complete set I recommend the Ulbrich Quartet. Generally op 77/1 has been better performed on record than op 77/2. I've never explored recordings of op 103.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As posted elsewhere, I have owned the Smithson Quartet versions for many years without ever really feeling satisfied with it. I'm sure I have heard better versions (of the Op. 77 quartets) on the radio from time to time without catching the 'credits', so I 'm not sure who I've been listening to.

I find the Smithson version a bit pale and lacking in sparkle. I gather that they are a HIP ensemble, but I'm beginning to realise that I don't really 'get' the HIP sound thing.

I'd be interested to learn what people have made of the other recordings available.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> As posted elsewhere, I have owned the Smithson Quartet versions for many years without ever really feeling satisfied with it. I'm sure I have heard better versions (of the Op. 77 quartets) on the radio from time to time without catching the 'credits', so I 'm not sure who I've been listening to.
> 
> I find the Smithson version a bit pale and lacking in sparkle. I gather that they are a HIP ensemble, but I'm beginning to realise that I don't really 'get' the HIP sound thing.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn what people have made of the other recordings available.


Try the Op. 71 set by the Lindsays - from the samples, the ensemble sounded excellent.


----------



## Blake

I've been listening to the Aeolian Quartet recently and they're very good.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vesuvius said:


> I've been listening to the Aeolian Quartet recently and they're very good.


Do you have the whole set of Haydn quartets by them? Their Seven Last Words are very good, I've listened to it on Youtube. I've been liking the Buchberger version too, though.


----------



## Blake

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Do you have the whole set of Haydn quartets by them? Their Seven Last Words are very good, I've listened to it on Youtube. I've been liking the Buchberger version too, though.


Yea, I'm making my way through their whole set. I've yet to hear Buchberger... I should do so. Haydn wrote so much! I'm getting into his piano sonatas recently, as well.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vesuvius said:


> Yea, I'm making my way through their whole set. I've yet to hear Buchberger... I should do so. Haydn wrote so much! I'm getting into his piano sonatas recently, as well.


Ah, the sonatas - I love them as well, so many great ones. I like the Buchberger Quartet, they know their Haydn .


----------



## Blake

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ah, the sonatas - I love them as well, so many great ones. I like the Buchberger Quartet, they know their Haydn .


You should check out Bavouzet for the sonatas. His playing is amazing.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vesuvius said:


> You should check out Bavouzet for the sonatas. His playing is amazing.


I've heard of his records but they're somewhat pricey. I've just ordered a CD by Olbertz, he sounded very good from the samples.


----------



## Blake

I've heard Olbertz play a sonata or two and it was excellent.


----------



## Alydon

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently purchased the Buchberger set and am very happy with their interpretation - both sprightly and extremely well coordinated. Which other sets do you know? I was thinking of trying out the Takacs but went for the Buchberger because of the slightly better price and the inclusion of the string quartet version of the Seven Last Words.
> 
> Feedback very welcome ,
> HBC.


I have never heard the above group in Haydn yet but just put on favourite version of these quartets and they are the Mosaiques Quartet, who offer to my tired ears a totally fresh approach. Also like the old Pro Arte recordings and for an all round modern version of all Haydn's quartets have found none better than the Lindsays.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have just ordered the Kodaly Quartet recording of Op. 51 & Op. 103 on Naxos - many of you will know this set well.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have just ordered the Kodaly Quartet recording of Op. 51 & Op. 103 on Naxos - many of you will know this set well.


Ah, the Kodaly set - they introduced me to Haydn's quartets. I've never heard that particular one but they have some very good recordings. The ensemble's a matter of taste after all .


----------



## MagneticGhost

The Aeolian set is going for the ridiculously low price of 25 pounds on Amazon uk at the moment if anyone here is interested.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

The Mosaiques is my favorite, but the most economical way to acquire it might be in their new big Haydn box or their 5 Cd set with Beeth., Moz., Schub., and Mend--in other words, not that economical, but outstanding sets nonetheless,

But recently I got this low-priced disc by L'Archibudelli and quite like it:

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Last-Three-String-Quartets/dp/B0013AV1JU/ref=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1389460647&sr=1-5&keywords=haydn+last+string+quartets


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

MagneticGhost said:


> The Aeolian set is going for the ridiculously low price of 25 pounds on Amazon uk at the moment if anyone here is interested.


That's the set I got as my complete one to use as a reference as I bought other sets of my favorites, and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> The Aeolian set is going for the ridiculously low price of 25 pounds on Amazon uk at the moment if anyone here is interested.


"Let us be grateful to the people who make us happy; they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom.":angel:


----------



## PeterF

I have the Op.77 set by both the Mosaiques and Kodaly Quartets. Also have Op.77/1 by the Amsterdam Quartet and Op.77/2 by the Fry Quartet.


----------



## Guest

This set is cheap very cheap but it is very fine,to me anyway.20 dollar was the price I had to pay,I listened to a few samples and was very positive and it wil be in my mailbox next Tuesday. :trp:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

traverso said:


> This set is cheap very cheap but it is very fine,to me anyway.20 dollar was the price I had to pay,I listened to a few samples and was very positive and it wil be in my mailbox next Tuesday. :trp:
> View attachment 69491


I have many of their records, they are very good for sure. Their Op. 54/55 may be my favourite disc by them so far. Op. 76 may benefit from a more full, modern instrument sound, but other than that - very agile playing with a lot of drive and wit, and one can hear that the ensemble knows these pieces through and through.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I have many of their records, they are very good for sure. Their Op. 54/55 may be my favourite disc by them so far. Op. 76 may benefit from a more full, modern instrument sound, but other than that - very agile playing with a lot of drive and wit, and one can hear that the ensemble knows these pieces through and through.


The Buchberger's are indeed great. I'd rate them above Kodaly and LA String Quartet, and about the same as the Aeolian but with slightly superior sonics. Maybe it's me, but there's one Buchberger movement I didn't care: their rendition of the Witch's Minuet in the Fifth quartet--I found it too fast and noisy.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DebussyDoesDallas, do you have the Tokyo String Quartet set? That one is highly recommended .


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> DebussyDoesDallas, do you have the Tokyo String Quartet set? That one is highly recommended .


Did Tokyo do opus 77? I've never come across it. That would be great!!!

I do have their opus 76 and opus 50. Definitely among the best out there.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I have many of their records, they are very good for sure. Their Op. 54/55 may be my favourite disc by them so far. Op. 76 may benefit from a more full, modern instrument sound, but other than that - very agile playing with a lot of drive and wit, and one can hear that the ensemble knows these pieces through and through.


Is it just me, or the Buchberger's performance of the Witch's minuet from the fifths quartet sound a bit rushed and "scratchy"?


----------



## KenOC

DebussyDoesDallas said:


> Did Tokyo do opus 77? I've never come across it. That would be great!!!
> 
> I do have their opus 76 and opus 50. Definitely among the best out there.


Can't find that the Tokyo ever recorded the Op. 77. I saw them perform the Menuet from Op. 77/1 in concert, as an encore. The audience loved it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DebussyDoesDallas said:


> Is it just me, or the Buchberger's performance of the Witch's minuet from the fifths quartet sound a bit rushed and "scratchy"?


It does sound scratchy, but I think they did this on purpose, to emphasize the texture of the gut strings. I liked their take on it - I think Haydn would have approved .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Can't find that the Tokyo ever recorded the Op. 77. I saw them perform the Menuet from Op. 77/1 in concert, as an encore. The audience loved it.


You saw them live? Excellent.


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You saw them live? Excellent.


Yes, it was their final season. They were still at the top of their form.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> It does sound scratchy, but I think they did this on purpose, to emphasize the texture of the gut strings. I liked their take on it - I think Haydn would have approved .


Oh, I have no doubt it was on purpose! Maybe next time I listen to it I'll like it 'cause it's different! I bet you're right that Haydn would like the edgier gusto of modern HIP.


----------

